# Happy Hump Day!



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

This is a picture I took of Reina the morning after I got her


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry why does it say happy hump day ?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

That's a bit lost on me too! Lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

michele said:


> Sorry why does it say happy hump day ?



A hump day is "The middle of a work week (Wednesday); used in the context of
climbing a proverbial hill to get through a tough week."

"Wednesday, the middle of the week, implying that you have to get "over the
hump" before you can anticipate the weekend. The term was not originally
intended to carry a second, more risque meaning."


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Ah! I must have a dirty mind then


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> Ah! I must have a dirty mind then
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App





Haha, it's ok, I thought the same until I Googled, lol.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Hahaha, LS explained it perfectly. Her face perfectly explains how we feel on Wednesday, tired and ready for the weekend.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Hump day to us Brits would be a day put aside on ones calendar for humping! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

:sign5: That is too funny! I didn't know that was a saying only used in the states. Lol now I feel silly. You guys were like what is this girl thinking! Hahah


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I was thinking Mmmmm too much information thank you.We learn something every day(lol)


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh Sweet Divine - I wasn't sure what this thread was going to be about!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Aquarius said:


> Oh Sweet Divine - I wasn't sure what this thread was going to be about!


Lol! Same!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

Every day is hump day for Edie D:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LOL Love it!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Quill said:


> Every day is hump day for Edie D:


And Rolo


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

That is the perfect " over the Hump Day " picture...too darn cute !


----------

